# Ufer Ground to Electrical Service



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

partimer31 said:


> I would like to heard from follow Electricians, there best method of install-
> ing a Ufer Ground system. Here not all electrician install it the same way.
> 
> Please note I am talking about single family home here.
> ...



I like to have a piece of the rebar turned up in a convenient spot so I can run my ground to it. Keeps me from having to mes around in the slab.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I like to have a piece of the rebar turned up in a convenient spot so I can run my ground to it. Keeps me from having to mes around in the slab.


Excellent way to do it.

I'd love to invent some method of drilling a slab and making a connection..


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I like to have a piece of the rebar turned up in a convenient spot so I can run my ground to it. Keeps me from having to mes around in the slab.


I like to do the same thing, except I substitute the rebar with a ground rod. I worry about the rebar corroding over time.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i would want it ramset style- instead of drilling:thumbup:


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

brain John. "I void warranty's" love it, made me laugh, you must be a comic at heart.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> i would want it ramset style- instead of drilling:thumbup:


I think there is an AMPact die to put a tap on a rebar with the shot shell.


----------



## rackman (Jun 17, 2009)

out here in beautiful california in a new or remodel situation where we have concrete work going in we have the rebar guys put a 20 foot minimum #4 rebar turned up in a good place near out panel or sub panel for attachement of an apporopriate ground wire tap/acorn

phillip in sd
San Diego Electrician
Electrician In San Diego
San Diego Electrical Contractor
619-417-7183
www.thesandiegoelectrician.com


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*concret encased electrode*

Follow electrician, here something you might want to read if you do work
in the State of New Hampshire.

They have put out a *Technical Bulletin *on Concrete-Encased Electrode,
it dated; Septemer 9, 2005.

I Google onto by typing in: STATE OF NEW HAMSHIRE DEPARTMENT OF
SAFETY, Application of 250.50, Grounding, Electrode System..

I don't work in New Hamshipre so I am wonder if this Tech. Bulletin
still is applicable.:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> I like to do the same thing, except I substitute the rebar with a ground rod. I worry about the rebar corroding over time.


A ground rod is not nearly adequate to serve as a CCE.
_
*
(3) Concrete-Encased Electrode.* An electrode encased by at least 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, located horizontally near the bottom or vertically, and within that portion of a concrete foundation or footing that is in direct contact with the earth, consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of one or more bare or zinc galvanized or other electrically conductive coated steel reinforcing bars or rods of not less than 13 mm (1/2 in.) in diameter, or consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of bare copper conductor not smaller than 4 AWG. Reinforcing bars shall be permitted to be bonded together by the usual steel tie wires or other effective means. Where multiple concrete-encased electrodes are present at a building or structure, it shall be permissible to bond only one into the grounding electrode system.
_


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> A ground rod is not nearly adequate to serve as a CCE. ...........


C*E*E.:whistling2:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> I like to do the same thing, except I substitute the rebar with a ground rod. I worry about the rebar corroding over time.



Cadweld rarely corrodes


----------



## greenthumb25 (Oct 8, 2009)

Installing ground rods is not difficult but proper procedures must be followed and the resulting rod(s) should be checked for performance. Testing for resistance by the fall of potential method is the only way to be sure what looks good is good, a low resistance ground.

________________________
electrical services california


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ufer*

I have been around a long time. I have never seen the acronym "UFER". What is that? It might be legit, bit I"ve been out of construction a long time.
RIVETER


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Click HERE. :thumbsup:

Yeeesssssss, finally got to use it! Hooray!


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> A ground rod is not nearly adequate to serve as a CCE.
> _
> *
> (3) Concrete-Encased Electrode.* An electrode encased by at least 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, located horizontally near the bottom or vertically, and within that portion of a concrete foundation or footing that is in direct contact with the earth, consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of one or more bare or zinc galvanized or other electrically conductive coated steel reinforcing bars or rods of not less than 13 mm (1/2 in.) in diameter, or consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of bare copper conductor not smaller than 4 AWG. Reinforcing bars shall be permitted to be bonded together by the usual steel tie wires or other effective means. Where multiple concrete-encased electrodes are present at a building or structure, it shall be permissible to bond only one into the grounding electrode system.
> ...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bonding*

Where does the code say that only one electrode system must be bonded to the electrical system?

RIVETER


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> _
> *
> (3) Concrete-Encased Electrode.* An electrode encased by at least 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, located horizontally near the bottom or vertically, and within that portion of a concrete foundation or footing that is in direct contact with the earth, *consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of one or more bare or zinc galvanized or other electrically conductive coated steel reinforcing bars or rods of not less than 13 mm (1/2 in.) in diameter,* or consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of bare copper conductor not smaller than 4 AWG. Reinforcing bars shall be permitted to be bonded together by the usual steel tie wires or other effective means. Where multiple concrete-encased electrodes are present at a building or structure, it shall be permissible to bond only one into the grounding electrode system.
> 
> ...


Well sure, if the ground rod is *20' long* then yes, it can serve as a CEE. 

What I meant was *one* ground rod would NOT qualify as a CEE.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Where does the code say that only one electrode system must be bonded to the electrical system?


I personally don't understand the question.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

greenthumb25 said:


> Installing ground rods is not difficult but proper procedures must be followed and the resulting rod(s) should be checked for performance. Testing for resistance by the fall of potential method is the only way to be sure what looks good is good, a low resistance ground.http://www.systemselectricca.com


Or you can just sink a second rod and not worry about testing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well sure, if the ground rod is *20' long* then yes, it can serve as a CEE.
> 
> What I meant was *one* ground rod would NOT qualify as a CEE.


As long as there is at least two feet of overlap between the ground rod and the rebar, (the rebar that is 20' long that is) and you attach it with those twisty things, then it flies around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> As long as there is at least two feet of overlap between the ground rod and the rebar, (the rebar that is 20' long that is) and you attach it with those twisty things, then it flies around here. :thumbsup:


Ohhhhhhhhh....I see what you mean now. 

I though you meant no rebar and use a ground rod. 

Very good idea actually. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I was contacted by a contractor to check the grounding of a forty year old house, built on a slab with copper radiant floor heating which is having issues with electrolysis making pinholes in the piping system. I was thinking of installing a "UFER" ground in a concrete footer along the side of the house. I forgot to mention that the property is all ledge.There is about a foot of fill and topsiol, and it is in Massachusetts. I would then suggest that the contractor install a fitting on the heating manifold to isolate his piping system from the electrical system. Is there anyone with any experience with this?


Concrete is corrosive to copper. The UPC does not allow unprotected copper in concrete anymore. 

I don't see how an ufer would help


----------

